# Hunters needed in the Western Heartlands (OOC Thread)



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2006)

_A series of vicious attacks around the small town of Aulbesmil has prompted the constable to send for outsiders to help rid her of the problem. Who will come to the town's aide and what will they find when they do?_

While I know many months ago I had to step away due to poor time management on my part, as well as other RL issues, things have settled back down and I would like to try my hand once more at DMing a game. 

Also I am not overly picky on what region you start off with, but the group will be meeting in Daggerford before moving to Aulbesmil.

1st lvl
28 pt buy
Max gold for starting equipment by class
Regional Equipment for is used
One regional Feat free in addition to regular 1st lvl feat(s)
Four ranks for free to place in a craft or profession skill of your choosing.
Races allowed: All core and open to other ideas.
Classes: All core and open to other sources. Psionics will not be used.

Accepted Players:

Majin: Shadowleaf the Ranger
Hero4Hire: Ulrich the Wanderer
Xmanii: Khondar
Industrygothica: Riley VonLarich
Hippocrachus: Albion Nodelkiir


----------



## xmanii (Nov 20, 2006)

A dwarf, either a fighter, or a cleric. More to follow.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 20, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> A dwarf, either a fighter, or a cleric. More to follow.




As the group, all 1 of it, needs either a primary tank or divine caster, either one would be welcomed.


----------



## Barsallas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Yo Barsallas the Barbarian here, depending on if I can bring a cleric or shaman I might have to rewrite my background and the fact that at level 6 I was going to be a devoted defender as a prestige. Oh and a quick question, 28 point buy is where all stats are 8 and you chose what you level by the point system? Haven't tried it before but I'm willing to give it a shot...(glanced at the system looking for a campaign) Also if you want to know about my buddy's and/or my history let me know, I'll gladly post it for you.

-P.S.- I can post often and I know the druid/shaman, whichever you will allow if any, in real life and can keep up daily if needed.

-Many great adventures lie ahead, it's up to you to make them so.-*


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 20, 2006)

~moved to rogue's gallery~


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2006)

Ill be a barbarian, ill make a char soon, also as far as posting goes i can post at least once a day week round.

How much starting gold? And just to be sure this FR realms right?


----------



## burnout02urza (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's my submission...

Chan Altharaz
Male Human Paladin 1
Lawful Good
Representing burnout02urza


Strength 10 (+0) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 10 (+0) 
Charisma 14 (+2) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 2" 
Weight: 175 lb 
Skin: Pale 
Eyes: Gray 
Hair: Dark Brown; Straight; Beardless 




Total Hit Points: 12

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +4 [chain shirt] +2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +4 = 2 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +0 = 0 [base]  
Attack (handheld): +1 = 1 [base]  
   Weapon Finesse: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Attack (unarmed): +1 = 1 [base]  
Attack (missile): +3 = 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +1 = 1 [base]  


Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
 33 lb. or less
34-66 lb.
67-100 lb.
100 lb.
200 lb.
500 lb.




Languages: Celestial Common Goblin  


Spiked Chain [2d4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]

Chain shirt [light; +4 AC; max dex +4; check penalty -2; 25 lb.] 


Feats:

Exotic Weapon Proficiency Weapon:  
Weapon Finesse  

Traits: 


Skill Name Key
Ability Skill
Modifier Ability
Modifier Ranks Misc.
Modifier 

Diplomacy Cha 6 =  +2 +4  
Handle Animal Cha 4 =  +2 +2  
Intimidate Cha 4 =  +2 +2  
Knowledge (nobility) Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Knowledge (religion) Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Ride Dex 4 =  +2 +2  
Sense Motive Wis 4 =  +0 +4  


Human:


Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
Paladin:

Aura of Good

Detect Evil

Smite Evil (1x/day; add +2 to melee attack roll, paladin levels to damage)

Code of Conduct / Association

 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Paladin 10  

Chan Altharaz's Equipment:

35 lb
6 lb
2 lb
5 lb
1 lb

4 lb
1 lb
1 lb
3 lb
10 lb


1 lb

_____
69 lb Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
Arrows (quiver of 20) x2
Backpack
Bedroll
Case (for map or scroll)
Flint and steel
Grappling hook
Mirror
Mug
Rations (1 day) x3
Rope (50', silk) x2
Signal whistle
Signet ring
Holy symbol (silver)
Magnifying glass

More about Chan Altharaz:

Chan Altharaz's story is a tale of good fortune; Born to a minor noble house, his future seemed set before him...Even more so when he was discovered to have the gift of the Paladin. Shunted into the strict, monastic environment of the Diviniatus Scholam, he thrived under the military training; However, he didn't grow 'stronger', so much as he grew more 'agile'. 

In a ironic twist, Chan grew to favor the exotic spiked chain over the standard 'Plate Armor, Sword and Shield' combination more often favored by more mundane paladins; That, combined with his fairly laid-back personality, makes him unique amongst his more fervent brethen.

...And then the 'incidents' began happening. 

It was small things, at first. Charming his way past a drill sergeant. Moving objects without touching them, merely by force of will. At first, Chan thought that it was just part of his paladin gifts...A 'phase' in development, really. Nothing to worry about.

It was only later that he really started to worry, especially when he realised the truth...

-He was becoming a sorceror.

Rather than face his teachers, rather than reveal the truth of his 'heretical' gift, Chan fled. Now, running low on funds, he's stopped at a town to seek employment, in the only field he knows. 

Personality:

Chan's an easygoing, fairly laidback guy; Usually, he cultivates a foppish appearance- Combined with his obvious aristocratic background, it's very, very easy to write him off as another spoilt noble. He IS a 'nice guy', however, still holding firmly to the precepts of Lawful Good- It's a sign of his devotion that the Higher Powers have NOT withdrawn their blessings upon him...Yet. 

Fundamentally a Paladin at heart, Chan is often ready to act as judge, jury and excecutioner- Even if he's AWOL, it doesn't mean he should disgrace his ancestors, after all. Still, as they say, the spirit can be weak; He does have an eye for the ladies (Even if he won't say anything) and he's always looking for a way to enrich the Altharaz family. While 'theft' is fundamentally wrong, looting treasures from dead foes isn't...Not to him, at any rate.

As a runaway, Chan Altharaz is fairly relucant to divulge his Paladin status, preferring to act as a typical fighter. However, he can and will use his abilities, particularly in defense of his comrades.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

Barsallas said:
			
		

> *Yo Barsallas the Barbarian here, depending on if I can bring a cleric or shaman I might have to rewrite my background and the fact that at level 6 I was going to be a devoted defender as a prestige. Oh and a quick question, 28 point buy is where all stats are 8 and you chose what you level by the point system? Haven't tried it before but I'm willing to give it a shot...(glanced at the system looking for a campaign) Also if you want to know about my buddy's and/or my history let me know, I'll gladly post it for you.
> 
> -P.S.- I can post often and I know the druid/shaman, whichever you will allow if any, in real life and can keep up daily if needed.
> 
> -Many great adventures lie ahead, it's up to you to make them so.-*




The point buy system is exactly that, and if you need the points I can get them to you.

I am still just looking mainly at the concepts of the chars, so if you want to "sell" me on them just think of the idea and go from there. I am pretty open and flexible when it comes to char classes.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

H4H and Burnout...could you guys clean up the sheets a little so I can just read what they have currently at lvl1? Also just put the skills they have ranks in, not the ones they can do untrained. Avoiding looking at sheets initially was why I had asked for just the base concept and history, but since you guys went ahead and did it all at once, I want to make sure I am reading them right. Thanks for the initiative though..

Burnout: You have also omitted his free regional feat and gear, if I am not mistaken. Also which diety does he follow in the realms?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2006)

Verbatim how much gold do we get?


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

Max gold for starting at lvl 1 as well as the free regional gear that the chars can select.


----------



## burnout02urza (Nov 21, 2006)

Free Regional Gear? Regional Feat? 

...I don't think I have the Forgotten Realms Sourcebook...

However, as a runaway Paladin, Altharaz currently follows no deity. Just as a cleric can worship the 'fount of divine energy' instead of a god, he follows the Code of Conduct (Quite loosely, though!), instead of a specific deity.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahh...without the FRCS, it is going to be hard to keep the feel of the game for you, as many things will tie in directly to it as far as dieties go. If you get selected though, we can work on filling in the blanks. So no worries on that part..


----------



## xmanii (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll try to post a history later today, I have been working alot these past few days.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2006)

I should have a char up by the end of the day hopefully.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

No need to rush as we have plenty of time between now and Mon and with interest not being too great, most likely due to the probs I had in the past, it may be an open market for you guys.

While I won't try to shoehorn anyone into a class they don't want to be, I do hope that we have all the bases covered.


----------



## Barsallas (Nov 22, 2006)

*Name: Barsallas (Bar-sal-ace) Sagaz (Sah-gaz)
Race: Human
Class: Barbarian (lvl 5) [Prestige Devoted Defender @ lvl 6]
Story: As being first born Barsallas was made the "man" of the family to help the second born on his journey that was predicted by the village shaman (or druid). Inspired by his father he became filled with motivation to make himself as wonderful as he is and to become known for being a great protector of his predicted famous brother, Derak, who had a vision when he came of age that excited Barsallas in which lead him to vow to do whatever it takes to get his brother and the item he seeks together. He has a valiant attitude towards fair challenges and frowns upon cheap shots and unfair advantages. He is also welcomes anyone to the party but will favor shielding his brother rather than a team mate unless the tides of battle are more unfortunate for the party member. (Plans to prestige as a Devoted Defender do to requirements [Base attack bonus +5/lvl 5 barbarian base attack bonus=5)*
*
This was my original character, as you can see I'll have to make him level 1 and maybe tweak his story a little, depends on what you allow. Also I will be using a character builder program that I can send you the link that I think is practically flawless (You can even choose your feats, stats, ranks, etc. You can even select what stat system you want 28 point buy or otherwise.) Feel free, if anything worries you, to let me know and I'll have it changed by the next day. One more thing, I have access to any source I need to reference classes, prestiges and such.*


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

Barsallas: Just out of curiosity do you have the FRCS? If the majority of the people in the game do not have it, I will change the setting to regular generic D&D. The only difference will be the loss of the regional feat and gear as free lvl 1 benefits.


----------



## Barsallas (Nov 22, 2006)

*Forgotten Realms? Well I know a guy who is DMing a campaign in the FR world but I don't know if he has anything more than adventures. As far as regional feats I've never heard of such a thing but with enough research I might be able to get my hands on something pertaining that. I usually talk with my druid buddy he seems to know a lot more about FR than me, in fact I can give him a call now.*


----------



## Barsallas (Nov 22, 2006)

Seems I don't have a character sheet for it and my generator says nothing about regional feats, surprisingly.

Check it out if get the chance-

http://www.pathguy.com/cg35.htm


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

Checked out the char gen page. It does seem a useful tool. Thanks for showing it to me.

The regional feats and gear are designed to add a bit of flavor to the chars by allowing them to choose a bonus from being from a certain part of the world in the Realms. I was really hoping that everyone would have it, but if the majority don't then we will adjust a few things and go from there.

Burnout: Just to give you an idea on my take on paladins, if your char continued to stray further and further from his deity, then he would lose the benefits of a paladin and become a fighter. I don't see the paladin class as one you can stray from and retain the abilities. I know that may seem to strict, but just how I see and run things...


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 22, 2006)

My Regional Feat was from Races Of Faerun but it is still a Regional Feat.

Jotunbrud
Type: General
Source: Races of Faerûn 

You are descended from the giants who ruled the mountain-spanning empire of Ostoria in ages past, and possess a truly impressive stature.

Prerequisite: Damaran or Illuskan human
Region: Damara, The North.
Benefit: Whenever you receive a modifier based on your size on an opposed roll (such as during grapple and bull rush attempts), you are treated as Large if that's advantageous to you. You are also considered to be Large when determining whether a monster's special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) affect you.
If you wish to determine your character's height and weight randomly, your base height is 6'4" (male) or 6'0" (female), and your base weight is 210 lb. (male) or 170 lb. (female). Refer to Table 6-6 in the Player's Handbook.
Special: You may only take this feat as a 1st-level character.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

H4H: As far as your char went, the only thing I wanted was the trimming down of the extra stuff you would gain along the way and the removal of the skills that you didn't have any ranks in. I really like the concept but want to wait a little bit longer before I hand the spot over. If you could tweak the sheet up just a bit, I would be much obliged.


----------



## burnout02urza (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmm, how about this as a Regional Feat?

Bullheaded [Regional]
The stubbornness and determination of your kind are legendary. You are exceptionally headstrong and difficult to sway from your course.

Prerequisite: Dwarf (Underdark [Earthroot], Underdark [Northdark], the Great Rift, or the Spine of the World), Human (Altumbel, Damara, the Great Dale, Rashemen, or the Western Heartlands), or Taer (the Icerim Mountains).

Benefit: You receive a +2 bonus on all Will saves. You cannot become shaken, and you ignore the effects of the shaken condition.

Special: You may select this feat only as a 1st-level character. You may have only one regional feat.

There's a requisite for a 'Western Heartlands' Human character, to take this feat.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I may have room for one more game on my table, and I -do- have access to the FRCS, so that shouldn't be an issue.

I've been hesitant to play a magic user on the boards because I'm just not that familiar with them, but I think the time has come.  As it turns out, I don't think I've ever played a cleric before, and this group seems to be lacking just that, so I'll throw my hat in the ring for a band-aid, if it's all the same to everyone.

As for concept, nothing has slapped me in the face yet, but I'll go open the book and rile up a few deities and see which one bites.  Unless, of course, you have any suggestions?

Until then...
IG


----------



## xmanii (Nov 22, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I've been hesitant to play a magic user on the boards because I'm just not that familiar with them, but I think the time has come.  As it turns out, I don't think I've ever played a cleric before, and this group seems to be lacking just that, so I'll throw my hat in the ring for a band-aid, if it's all the same to everyone.




Just spent half the night on a cleric, so if you wanna play a mage, that would be helpful


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

burnout: That is fine with me, but just because the game is starting in the Western Heartlands, the starting chars do not have to originally be from there. They simply will start in the town of Daggerdale and travel to where the adventure starts.

Industrygothica: Looking forward to seeing your ideas and any choice is a good one. We are a little light on arcane so a deity that let you dabble in both arcane and divine would be a help. (Savros, Azuth, Mystra)

On the other hand, Tymora is always a good adventuring goddess. All in all, anything you think would work and you would enjoy playing is what I want you to go with.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

Schweet...a divine face off.

So you went with the dwarven cleric route? Can't wait to see him.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 22, 2006)

"So, ye be wanting to know about me?" Khondar asks gruffly, while puffing on a pipe. Using his pipe to point to a nearby stool, he continues. "Sit your arse down then, ye be making me nervous standing there." Blowing out a smoke ring, Khondar looks you straight in the eye, "I be guessing you don't want me to start with me birthing. Good! As this would be a much longer story, accounting for my age."

"My da is a _High Old One_, in Sundabar, of the Battlehammer Clan, and my ma is a smith, making weapons for me clanmates to use against _noror_." Taking another puff from his pipe, Khondar continues. "Like me da, I be a priest of the Dwarffather.... me da's hammer glowed while I was holding it when I be a lad, a sure sign from The Soul Forger if there be one!"

Khondar goes on, "I left for Mithral Hall when it be liberated by Bruenor, and stayed there for a dozen seasons, helping some of me clanmates." Taking a deep swig of his ale, Khondar wipes his mouth with his tunic. "Prayer chants, mining, and smithy work, it be hard work, but we be having Mithral Hall back!" 

Finishing his ale, he lifts the mug up, and a nearby serving girl scurries over to refill it. Waiting with the pitcher, she watches while Khondar gulps down the ale, spilling onto his beard. Lifting up the mug again, the girl fills it again. He gives her a coin and she gives him a toothy smile, and a slight bow, then hurries away. Khondar watches her for a moment as he wipes his beard, and puts the mug on the table. Relighting his pipe, he says, "Why did I leave?" Pausing to take a puff, Khondar is quiet for a moment, then takes another puff. "Just something I be having to do, which can't be done while I be sitting on my arse at Mithral Hall."

"Aye, I met that dark elf, Drizzt. He be _samryn_, a _samman_ to Bruenor. No, never met that foul cat of his, praise the Dwarffather! It be a foul thing, I say." Leaning forward closer to you, "For a dark-skinned elf, he be a good one to have on your side, if ye be fighting _sargh_! And if ye be asking for trouble with him, ye shall be going through me!" Khondar says coldly.

After a few minutes of silence, Khalen gets up, hand guardedly on his hammer, and makes for the exit, with not a spare look at you.


[sblock]
Words in _italics_ are from Dwarves Deep, an old 2E Forgotten Realms supplement.
[/sblock]


----------



## xmanii (Nov 22, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Schweet...a divine face off.
> 
> So you went with the dwarven cleric route? Can't wait to see him.




Just posted him... there he be


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice...he is just lvl 1 though right..


----------



## xmanii (Nov 22, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Very nice...he is just lvl 1 though right..





Thanks  I wanted to try something a little different for my background.


And yea, he's level one, relied extensively on Dwarves Deep.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 22, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> H4H: As far as your char went, the only thing I wanted was the trimming down of the extra stuff you would gain along the way and the removal of the skills that you didn't have any ranks in. I really like the concept but want to wait a little bit longer before I hand the spot over. If you could tweak the sheet up just a bit, I would be much obliged.




Done 

I will finish up equipment soon.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't mind doing an arcane caster.  MIght multiclass later, if we get that far, and shoot for Mystic Theurge.  I was also considering the Warmage from Complete Arcane, if you have that one.

I'm thinking a male human, a graduate from the University of Silverymoon just set out in the world to create his own path--to find his own destiny.  He is a tome full of blank pages, begging to have a story penned upon them.

Should be interesting.  I'll sleep on the details and get something to you soon.  Working nights has me not wanting to focus on anything but the back of my eyelids at the moment.


IG


----------



## Majin (Nov 22, 2006)

Just checking in here guys. Here's my character sheet V. Give it a look over and drop me a line if there are any issues. Looking to go shadowdancer with this guy eventually. Everything else should be explained in the sheet.

*Nilbalion ‘Shadowleaf’ Sa’Variel*
*Male Moon Elf Ranger 1*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Deity:* Shar
*Region:* The High Forest
*Height:* 6' 1''
*Weight:* 120 lbs.
*Hair:* Silver
*Eyes:* Red
*Skin:* Albino
*Age:* 125

*Str:*  14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Dex:* 17 (+3) [8 points,  +2 racial]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial] 
*Int:*  10 (+0) [2 points] 
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [0 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Dex, -2 Con, Medium size, Low-light vision, Immunity to magical sleep effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects, +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks, Elven secret door sense (5 feet)

*HP:* 9
*AC:* 17 (+3 Dex, +4 armor [Chain Shirt]) / 18 with Dodge feat
*Touch:* 14
*Flat-Footed:* 13
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft.

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex:     +6 [+2 base, +4 Dex]
Will:         +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*Melee Atk:* +3 (1d8+2 19/20 x2, longsword)
*Melee Atk:* +3 (1d6+2 19/20 x2, short sword)
*Melee Atk:* -1/-5 (1d8+2 19/20 x2, longsword / 1d6+2 19/20 x2, short sword)
*Ranged Atk:* +4 (1d8+2 x3/110 ft., mighty composite longbow (+2))

*Skills:*
Climb +2 [0 ranks, +2 Str, -2 AC, +2 feat]
Craft (Skinning) + 4 [4 ranks, +0 Int]
Concentration +1 [0 ranks, +1 Con]
Heal +2 [0 ranks, +2 Wis]
Hide +5 [4 ranks, +3 Dex, -2 AC]
Jump +0 [0 ranks, +2 Str, -2 AC]
Listen +8 [4 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 racial]
Move Silently +5 [4 ranks, +3 Dex, -2 AC]
Perform (Dance) +2 [2 ranks (CC)]
Ride +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Search +6 [4 ranks, +2 racial]
Spot +8 [4 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 racial]
Swim -2 [0 ranks, +2 Str, -4 AC]
Use Rope +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex] 

*Feats:*
Treetopper (Free Regional feat)
Track (1st level Ranger bonus feat)
Simple Weapon Prof. (Ranger)
Martial Weapon Prof. (Ranger)
Light Armor Prof. (Ranger)
Shield Prof. (Ranger)
Dodge (1st level)

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Chondathan

*Animals:*

*Shadar* – Light Horse (75 gp)
Carrying – 42 lbs. (Light Load)

Light Load – 150 lbs. or less
Medium Load – 151-300 lbs.
Heavy Load – 301-450 lbs.

~(On Horse)
*Riding Saddle* (20 gp, 25 lbs.)
*Saddlebags* (4 gp, 8 lbs.)
Containing:
~
*Grappling Hook* (1 gp, 4 lbs.)
*Rope, Silk (50 ft.)* (10 gp, 5 lbs.)
~

*Equipment:*

*Longsword* (15 gp, 4 lbs.)
*Short Sword* (10 gp, 2 lbs.)
*Mighty Composite Longbow (+2)* (Regional, 3 lbs.)
*40 Arrows* (2 gp, 2 lbs.)
*Explorer’s Outfit* (10 gp, 8 lbs.)
*Chain Shirt* (100 gp, 25 lbs.)
*Belt Pouch* (1 gp, ½ lb.)
*Belt Pouch* (1 gp, ½ lb.)
*Waterskin* (1 gp, 4 lbs.)

*Weight:*
Carrying – 49 lbs. (Light Load)

Light – 58 lbs. or less
Medium – 59 – 116 lbs.
Heavy – 117 – 175 lbs.

*Money:*
0 gp

*Background:*

Nilbalion, or Shadowleaf, as he prefers to be called (if he prefers to be called at all), believes he was chosen at a young age by the Dark Goddess Shar. For what purpose, he is not sure, but he takes great comfort in his Mistress’ shadowy embrace. Perhaps her moniker ‘Lady of Loss’ presents a clue, for loss has been a great part of Shadowleaf’s existence. Being the result of forced conception between a mad sorcerer and his mother destroyed any chance of him having a normal upbringing. To make matters worse, experiments performed on him while still in the womb caused his affliction of albinism which would lead to further ostracizing from society later in life. If that were not enough, his mother died during his birthing and for decades after his father continued his magical experiments. What further damage this may have done to Shadowleaf’s physiology or psyche is not known.

His natural aversion to the sun and any excessive light caused Shadowleaf to seek solace in the darkest areas of the dungeon in his father’s tower when he was not “needed.” This is where he imagines that Shar found him; that she guided him through the dark dungeon, to a hidden spot where even his father did not remember. It was there that she guided him to sneak past his father’s guardian constructs and flee the tower, never to return. 
Unfortunately, escaping from his father introduced new problems in Shadowleaf’s life; mainly being interaction with civilization. He had never been allowed to leave the tower growing up and so, as a result, was totally alienated from society. His father had at least taught him the few languages common to his region and race, but barely that. Consequently, another side effect of the experiments left his vocal chords irrevocably damaged, to a point where most of his speech tends to escape his lips as a hoarse whisper. 

Possessing nothing but the tattered rags he wore, his first priority was to find food and shelter. He took to trapping animals and skinning them with crudely serrated rocks for food and clothing. Eventually he started selling the pelts in nearby cities for enough money to buy better tools, weapons and clothing. Presently, Shadowleaf dresses in multitudes of black clothing and differing shades of gray, the best suitable for his connection with the shadows around him. He wears a chain shirt underneath his clothing and constantly keeps himself draped in a large black, voluminous cloak; his hood drawn protectively over his head, keeping his sensitive red eyes from direct light of any kind. At his waist are strapped two belt pouches, both situated at his back, hidden behind his cloak, and also two sword belts, which sheath his weapons of choice. A quiver rests at his hip and a longbow is slung over his shoulder. Over the years his language skills have improved somewhat, as to almost appear normal to people who’ve lived civilly their whole lives, but on the whole, Shadowleaf’s anti-social nature leaves it to no real consequence. 

Foremost, he remains deathly loyal to Shar; grateful to her for his freedom, as well as having something familiar to fill his life with. It comes to no surprise then, that he is a very secretive person and is generally rather mistrustful of others; partly because of his relationship with his goddess and his misfortunate upbringing, leaving him wary of all those he has not dealt with on a regular basis.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

Quick updates:

Although I don't know if the game will run as long as I might like to see it, I am giving 4 free ranks to be placed in either a Crafting or Profession skill of your choice to those selected. This is to show that everyone has a skill beside killing, healing, blasting, etc.

Warmage is allowed as long as you stress that he was formally trained as such. Please have his region reflect being from the land of that training.

H4H and Xmanii: Welcome to the game...

Still waiting on the others before I make the final selections.


----------



## Ivellious (Nov 22, 2006)

Name: Derak Sagaz
Race: Human
Class: Shaman lvl 1 from the Oriental Handbook or a Druid
Story: Derak Sagaz was born to a small plains village in the middle of nowhere. All of his life he wanted nothing more to do than to go questing  with his brother, Barsallas, and had never once wanted things to be different. Matter of fact, he couldn't wait to start the quest. At the age of 14, Derak began communing with spirits, and the village's deity, and the village shaman began to teach the young man how to ask them for help, which lead to Derak to find his animal companion, a wolf named Karasin. Derak is a very shy and quite person who uses Barsallas to communicate for him till he is comfortable around the person, but even then Derak is a man of few words. Even though he is quite Derak is very open minded of others, and is inclined to give people more chances than they deserve, though once weapons are drawn he is not afraid to fight back.


----------



## BRP2 (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, if you are still looking for players and if I'm not too late, I'm very interested in joinning a long running campaign or even just a normal adventure. I don't know many people interested in DnD ;p.

Barbor Riftmaker
NG Male Gold Dwarf of The Great Rift
CLR1 of Berronar Truesilver

[sblock]
Stats
[sblock]
STR 12 / +1   (4 Points)
DEX 10 / +0   (4 Points, -2 Racial)
CON 14 / +2   (4 Points, +2 Racial)
INT 10 / +0   (2 Points)
WIS 16 / +3   (10 Points)
CHR 12 / +1   (4 Points)

HP: 10 (d8+2)
Speed: 20 Feet (with and without heavy armor/load)
Armor Class: 16 [Touch: 10] [Flat-Footed: 16] (Armor5 + Shield1 + Dex0 + Size0)
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Initative: +0 (+0 DEX)

Fortitude: +4 (Base Save2 + Con2)
Reflex: +0 (Base Save0 + Dex0)
Will: +5 (Base Save2 + Wis3)

Attacks: Melee(BAB + STR + size + misc), Range(BAB + DEX + size + range penalty + misc)

Masterwork Heavy Mace: +2 (0 + 1 + 0 + 1) DMG: 1d8+1 CRIT: x2 Blunt
Heavy Crossbow: +0 (0 + 0 + 0 + ? + 0) DMG: 1d10  CRIT: 19-20/x2 Piercing Range: 120ft
Dagger: +1 (0 + 1 + 0 + 0) DMG:1d4+1 CRIT:19-20/x2 Piercing or Slashing
Unarmed Strike:+1 (0+ 1 + 0 + 0) DMG:1d3+1 CRIT:x2 Blunt
Grapple: +1 (+0 + 1 + 0)

Racial Traits:

Darkvision 60'
Stone-cunning: +2 racial bonus on search checks vs unusual stonework(including false stone). If within 10 feet of the unusual stonework, can make a search check. Can search like a Rogue when searching stonework traps. Can sense approximate depth underground.
Stability: +4 bonus on ability checks vs bull rushed and trip
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarven waraxes and Dwarven urgroshes
+2 racial bonus on saving throws vs Poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws vs Spells and Spell-like abilities.
+1 racial bonus on attack vs Orcs and Goblinoids.
+1 racial bonus on attack vs Aberrations.
+4 dodge bonus to armor class vs Giants.

Class Traits:

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: All simple weapons, all types of armor, and shields(except tower shields).
Aura: Lawful Good.
Spontaneous Casting: Can exchange a prepared spell into a healing spell.
Can not cast Evil or Chaotic spells.
Turn Undead: 4/day (3 + 1 CHR Modifier).
Prays for spells at Dawn.

Feats:

Scribe Scroll
Metallurgy (Region Feat, in "Races of Faerun")

Skills: (-4 Armor Penalty from Scale Mail, -1 from Shield)

Concentration +6  (4 Ranks + 2 Con)
Spellcraft +4  (4 Ranks + 0 Int)
Craft: Blacksmith +7 (4 Ranks + 0 Int + 3 Feat)
Craft: Armorsmith +3 (0 Int + 3 Feat)
Craft: Weaponsmith +3 (0 Int +3 Feat)
Appraise +0
Balance -4 (-5 with Shield)
Climb -3 (-4 with Shield)
Diplomacy +1
Disguise +1
Escape Artist -4 (-5 with Shield)
Forgery +0
Gather Information +1
Heal +3
Hide -4 (-5 with Shield)
Intimidate +1
Jump -3 (-4 with Shield)
Listen +3
Move Silently -4 (-5 with Shield)
Ride -4 (-5 with Shield)
Search +0
Sense Motive +3
Spot +3
Survival +3
Swim -7 (-9 with Shield)
Use Rope +0

Spells:

Domains:
Healing: Cast Healing spells at +1 Casting level
Family: Once a day, for one round, may grant a +4 dodge bonus to someone within 10 feet

Spells Per Day:
Level 0-3
Level 1-2+1(Domain)
[/sblock]

Items
[sblock]
Possessions:
"Wrath of Righteousness" Masterwork Heavy Mace (Region equipment, 8 lbs)
Heavy Crossbow (50 gp, 8 lbs)
30 (Heavy Crossbow) Bolts (3 gp, 3 lbs)
Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb)
Heavy Wooden Shield (7 gp, 5 lbs)
Scale Mail (50 gp, 30 lbs)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs)
Flint and Steel (1 gp, - lbs)
Torch (1 cp, 1 lb)
Parchment (2 sp, - lbs)
Vial of Ink (1 gp, 1/10 lbs)
Inkpen (1 sp, - )
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lbs)
Small steel Mirrior (10 gp, 1/2 lbs)
1 lb of Soap (5 sp, 1 lb)
4 Days of Trail Rations (5 sp x 4, 1 lb x 4)
Silver Holy Symbol " " (25 gp, 1 lb) [Two silver rings locked together]
Cleric's Vestments (5 gp, 6 lbs)
Spell Component pouch (5 gp, 2 lbs)
Total Weight: 81 lbs, Medium Load.

Donkey (8 gp)
4 Days of Feed (5 cp x 4, 10 lbs x 4)

Money: 27 gp, 1 sp, 4 cp
[/sblock]

Misc / Character / Fluff
[sblock]
Language: Common, Dwarven
Age: 59 years-young
Height: 4'2''
Weight: 144 lbs
Size: Medium
Eyes: Brown
Hair/Beard Color: Brown
Skin: Tan
Appearence: Shaggy and long hair, usually hidden behind a helmet or hat. Prouldy displays his long beard, that reaches his waist and is tied into two.

Personallity: More open minded than most of his race and doesn't see himself as too proud. His hate for goblinoids and orcs is also not as aggresive, but he isn't afraid to kill if neccessary. He loves the presence of children, and families in general, of all races. He would willingly give up his life to save another that he is sure is of worth to society. 

Background: Barbor early on was introduced with the church of Berronar Truesilver. There he studied philosophy, but never paid too much attention to history or basic studies. Even through he was completely dedicated to his goddess, he was certainly a child of the Thunder Blessing, which made him eager for adventure. Being respondsible for keeping records of clans wasn't for him. He decided he would wonder around Faerun gainning experience, fame, and money, but at the same time defend his spread out kin and children of all races and spread the values of his faith to others. He also had it in his mind that he would make the world a safer place by defeating any evils he encountered. He told his family goodbye for the time being and they wished him goodluck. For a year, he wandered city to city, making money on his blacksmithing skills and holding weddings. He donated most of the money he earned to his faith and to the poor of whatever city he was in, and of course he spent money of his basic neccessities. However, over time he was buying more and more equipment so he could face the evils that he wanted to cleanse. When he finally collected enough gear, he happened to be in Daggerford.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

PS. I'm sorry for any grammar errors, I was about to fall asleep when I typed it up.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm at work, and don't have the FRCS in front of me, so he's not finished yet, but I did what I could as far as crunch goes.  I'll come up with a background soon--hopefully even in time for you to make your decision. 



```
[B]Name:[/B] Riley VonLarich
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard 
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Mystra

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B][COLOR=Red]5[/COLOR]/5 (1d4+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] none
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] none
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +2    +X    +X    +X    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff              +0     1d6       x2
m/w Longbow               +3     1d8       x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Draconic, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Summon Familiar

[B]Feats:[/B] Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longbow), Scribe Scroll, Spell Penetration,
Educated (bonus regional feat)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +1          +5
Craft (Alchemy)**          4    +3          +7
Decipher Script            4    +3          +7
Knowledge (Arcana)         4    +3    +1    +7 (+1 Educated feat)
Knowledge (Religion)       4    +3    +1    +7 (+1 Educated feat)
Listen*                    1    +1          +2 
Spellcraft                 4    +3          +7
Spot*                      1    +1          +2
* cross class skill, ** bonus skill points


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Spellbook                        3lb
Holy symbol              1gp     0lb
Component Pouch          5gp     2lb
Everburning Torch      110gp     1lb
Acid Flask*              5gp     1lb
Alchemist's Fire*        7gp     1lb
Sack                     1sp   1/2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]18 1/2lb      [B]Money:[/B] 128gp 17sp 20cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   100   500

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 6'00"
[B]Weight:[/B] 204lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Riley's most notable features are his long brown hair and the blue tinted glasses that he wears only because he likes the look of them.  He has a thin moustache, and his goatee consists of three thin lines of hair from his mouth to the bottom of his chin.

Even though his is not a cleric, he he is a devout follower of Mystra, and is always in possession of holy symbol in her name.

*Background:* Riley is a recent graduate from the University of Silverymoon.  He has set out to find his way in the world.  Young and full of life, his eyes and mouth are wide open absorbing all there is to take in.

[sblock=Spells]
Known:
Level 0 - All

Level 1 - _Color Spray, Hold Portal, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Ray of 
Enfeeblement, Shield_

Prepared (3/2): _Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Resistance; Magic Missile _x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 23, 2006)

Industrygothica: Take your time to finish Shaggy out, sorry the goatee aspect made me picture Shaggy from Scooby-Doo, and let me know. If you wanted to make him a warmage, that class is fine with me since he will be from a Wizard's college. It might make him a little older, as the training would take longer, but that would only be a flavor aspect of things.

BRP2: If you are looking for gamers in your area, there is a thread here on the boards which could help you meet fellow gamers. I do like the char, but Xmanii has the priest slot with Khondar. If you wanted to alter him some and make him a free spirited dwarven rogue, that would put you right back in the mix of things.

All: It looks like Industrygothica is gunning for the arcane slot, so that will only leave the rogue one open. If nobody submits a rogue char, then I will take the best out of what has been submitted, but will be looking at rogues/rogueish chars first.

More importantly than all this gaming stuff HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!

Have a safe and blessed holiday today everyone...


----------



## BRP2 (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh okay... hmm, should be too hard to change it ;o. I'll edit this post with the new results. I'm going to turn him into a Shield Dwarf, because DEX-2 could make it tougher than it should be.

EDIT:

Bortin Stoneteeth
Male Shield Dwarf of Waterkeep
N ROG1

[sblock]
Stats
[sblock]
STR 12    (4 points)  +1
DEX 14    (6 points)  +2
CON 12    (2 points, +2 racial)  +1
INT 14    (6 points)  +2
WIS 12    (4 points)  +1
CHA 12    (6 points, -2 racial)  +1

HP: 7 (d6+1)
Speed: 20 Feet (with or without heavy load)
Armor Class: 14/15 [Touch: 12/13] [Flat-Footed: 12] (Armor2 + Shield0 + Dex2 + Size0 + dodge1 vs one target)
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Initative: +4 (Dex2 + Feat2)


Fortitude: +1 (Base Save0 + Con1)
Reflex: +4 (Base Save2 + Dex2)
Will: +1 (Base Save0 + Wis1)

Attacks: Melee(BAB + STR + size + misc), Range(BAB + DEX + size + range penalty + misc)

Rapier (0 + 1 + 0 + 0) DMG: 1d6+1 CRIT: 18-20/x2 Piercing
Light Crossbow (0 + 2 + 0 + 0) DMG: 1d8 CRIT: 19-20/x2 Piercing [20 Ammo]
Dagger: +1 (0 + 1 + 0 + 0) DMG:1d4+1 CRIT:19-20/x2 Piercing or Slashing
Unarmed Strike:+1 (0+ 1 + 0 + 0) DMG:1d3+1 CRIT:x2 Blunt
Grapple: +1 (+0 + 1 + 0 + 0)
[/sblock]

Traits
[sblock]
Racial Traits:

Darkvision 60'
Stone-cunning: +2 racial bonus on search checks vs unusual stonework(including false stone). If within 10 feet of the unusual stonework, can make a search check. Can search like a Rogue when searching stonework traps. Can sense approximate depth underground.
Stability: +4 bonus on ability checks vs bull rushed and trip
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarven waraxes and Dwarven urgroshes
+2 racial bonus on saving throws vs Poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws vs Spells and Spell-like abilities.
+1 racial bonus on attack vs Orcs and Goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to armor class vs Giants.

Class Traits:

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: All simple weapons, rapier, handcrossbow, shortbow, shortsword, light armor, but not shields.
Sneak Attack: 1d6
Trapfinding.

Feats:

Dodge
Thug (Region Feat)

Skills: 

Disable Device +6 (4 Ranks + Int2)
Appraise +4 (+Int2 + Feat2)
Balance +6 (4 Ranks + Dex2)
Bluff +5 (4 Ranks + Cha1)
Climb +1 (+Str1)
Diplomacy +5 (4 Ranks + Cha1)
Disguise +1 (+Cha1)
Escape Artist +6 (4 Ranks + Dex2)
Forgery +2 (+Int2)
Gather Information +1 (+Cha1)
Heal +1 (+Wis1)
Hide +6 (4 Ranks + Dex2)
Intimidate +3 (+Cha1 + Feat2)
Jump +1 (+Str1)
Listen +3 (2 Ranks + Wis1)
Move Silently +6 (4 Ranks + Dex2)
Ride +2 (+Dex2)
Search +6 (4 Ranks + Int2)
Sense Motive +1 (+Wis1)
Spot +3 (2 Ranks + Wis1)
Survival +1 (+Wis1)
Swim +1 (+Str1)
Tumble +6 (4 Ranks + Dex2)
Use Rope +2 (+Dex2)
Profession: Gaming/Gambling +8 (4 Ranks + Int4)
[/sblock]

Items
[sblock]
Possessions:
Rapier (20 gp, 2 lbs)
Light Crossbow (35 gp, 4 lbs)
Light Crossbow Bolts x 20 (1x2 gp, 1x2 lbs)
Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb)
Leather Armor (10 gp, 15 lb)
Masterwork Thieves' Tools (100 gp, 2 lb)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Flint and Steel (1 gp, - lbs)
Torch (1 cp, 1 lb)
Parchment (2 sp, - lbs)
Vial of Ink (1 gp, 1/10 lbs)
Inkpen (1 sp, - )
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lbs)
Small steel Mirrior (10 gp, 1/2 lbs)
Total Weight: 33 lbs, Small Load. (Medium=44-88, Heavy=87-130)

Donkey (8 gp)
4 Days of Feed (5 cp x 4, 10 lbs x 4)
4 Days of Trail Rations (5 sp x 4, 1 lb x 4)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs)
Masterwork Chainshirt (Region equipment, 25 lbs)

Money: 54 gp, 5 sp, 9 cp
[/sblock]

Character / Fluff / Misc
[sblock]
Language: Common, Dwarven, Orc, Elven
Age: 51 years-old
Height: 4'0''
Weight: 133 lbs
Size: Medium
Eyes: Black
Hair/Beard Color: Black
Skin: Light
Appearance: Short hair that is tied into single, small ponytail. Beard is surprisingly thin for a Dwarf, reacing only the bottom of his neck in one long spike. He is considered thin and short for his subrace(Shield Dwarf). Missing the nail of his left hand's middle finger, a small bandage tied around it to prevent infection.

Personallity: Laid back, but not careless. Knows he is smart, but knows he isn't a genius either. Likes to play games of all kinds, but likes strategic games the most, especially Chess. Isn't afraid to steal, threaten, or lie if he must, but prefers to leave people be. He has little respect for government or rules, but has nothing against them either. He has no opinion on race, even Orcs and Dwarves make no difference to him. Doesn't like to be told what to do, but isn't stubborn. He doesn't like to get close to anyone and usually does what is best for himself. Finally, he is an atheist. He believes gods are nothing more than strong daemons or angels that manipulate people. He doesn't often tell people he believes this.


Background: Bortin was born into a merchant family of dwarves that was stationed at Waterkeep. Bortin didn't care a lot about dwarven traditions, nor his family's business. He fell into a bad crowd and transformed into a Thug. Despite bullying people around, he never ceist to finish studying language and various skills. He began to find the street-life boring, so he decided he would become an adventurer. By then, he had become quite a skillful rogue. He used the money he had to buy himself equipment and decided to start his career in the nearby town of Daggerford.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Barsallas (Nov 23, 2006)

Seems I'll change my barbarian for a rogue and I found another generator tailored specifically to FR.

http://www.pathguy.com/fr.htm


----------



## Barsallas (Nov 23, 2006)

```
James

Male Human Rogue 1
Chaotic Neutral
Origin: Waterdeep

Strength       10	(+0)
Dexterity 	16	(+3)
Constitution   10	(+0)
Intelligence 	16	(+3)
Wisdom 	       10	(+0)
Charisma       10	(+0)

Size: 	Medium
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 165 lb
Skin: 	Pale
Eyes: 	Blue
Hair: 	Black; Straight

Hit Points: 6

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +2 [leather] + 3 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 12

Initiative modifier:+ 3	 = + 3 [dexterity]
Fortitude save: + 0  = 0 [base]
Reflex save:+ 5	= 2 [base] + 3 [dexterity]
Will save:+ 0	= 0 [base]
Attack (handheld):+ 0	= 0 [base]
Attack (missile):+ 3  = 0 [base] + 3 [dexterity]
Grapple check:  + 0  = 0 [base]

Light load:33 lb. or less
Medium load:34-66 lb.
Heavy load:67-100 lb.
Lift over head:100 lb.
Lift off ground:200 lb.
Push or drag:500 lb.

Languages: Chondathan, Common, Dwarven, Elven, Undercommon

Rapier [1d6, crit 18-20/x2, 2 lb., one-handed, piercing]

Shortbow [1d6, crit x3, range inc. 60 ft., 2 lb., piercing]

Leather armor [light; + 2 AC; max dex + 6; check penalty 0; 15 lb.] 

Feats:
Alertness	
Point Blank Shot	
Point Blank Shot [free for elf domain]
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding

Skill Name

Bluff   2 =+0+ 2
Decipher Script   7 =+3+ 4
Diplomacy   2 =+0+ 2
Disable Device   7 =+3+ 4
Gather Information   4 =+0+ 4
Hide   7 =+3+4
Listen   4 =+0+2+2 [alertness]
Move Silently   7 =+3+4
Open Lock   7 =+3+4
Search   7 =+3+4
Sense Motive   2 =+0+2
Sleight of Hand   7 =+3+4
Spot   4 =+0+2+2 [alertness]
Use Magic Device  4 =+0+4 
Use Rope   5 =+3+2

James's Equipment:

19 lb  Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
3 lb  Arrows (quiver of 20) x1
2 lb  Backpack
5 lb  Bedroll
       Bottle
       Chalk
       Flint and steel
1 lb  Mirror
5 lb  Rope (50', silk) x1
1 lb  Sacks x1
4 lb  Waterskins x1
1 lb  Thieves' tools

_____
41 lb    Total
```

This is my Rogue. Won't make a personality and such unless I have to.


----------



## pallandrome (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey, ya'll fellas still have an open slot? I'll play anything what needs be played. I was thinking a straight human wizard though, for preference. Just wanted to make sure there was another slot before I tossed in my hat.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 24, 2006)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving day.

I'll get the crunch stuff when work lets up (hopefully I can do it in next few nights).


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2006)

I decided to go ahead and stick with a straight wizard.

I added his spellbook.  I believe it's accurate, but I'd appreciate it if someone would go over it to make sure.

I need to pick a regional feat, allocate his four bonus skill points, and purchase his equipment, and he should be finished.  Shouldn't be too long.


IG


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 24, 2006)

IG: He looks good to me. Once you get the Regional Feat finished up, just slide it in and we can go from there. Also as I never really track spell items unless they are costly ones, you don't have to burn a Feat on Eschew Components. Unless you just really want that one..

Also since you took the Craft (Alchemy), maybe using the four free pts to free up four reg pts, if there are any items you want to have created that are within your range go ahead and place a * beside them and use the reduced cost to purchase them.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok heres my char all he lacks is a background and description


```
Name: Skurd Wolfbane
Class: Barbarian
Race: Human
Size: M
Gender: M
Alignment: CG
Deity: 

Str: 16 +3 	Level: 1	XP: 
Dex: 14 +2	BAB: +1		HP: 14
Con: 14 +2	Grapple: +4	Dmg Red: none
Int: 12 +1	Speed: 40	Spell Res: none
Wis: 10  0	Init: +2 	Spell Save: none
Cha: 8 	-1	ACP: 		Spell Fail: none
			
	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+4	+0	+2	+0	+	+	+16	
Touch:		Flatfooted: 

	Base	Mod	Misc	Total
Fort:	+2	+2	+1	+5
Ref:	+0	+2		+2
Will:	+0	+0	(+2)	+0
Notes: Bullheaded +1 fort, rage()

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical
MW Greatsword		+5	2d6+4	19-20*2
MW Greatsword (Rage)	+7	2d6+7	19-20*2
Shortbow		+3	1d6	*3
Dagger			+4	1d4+3	19-20*2
Dagger (thrown)		+3	1d4	19-20*2
Notes:

Languages: Common, Goblin, Chondathan

Abilities: Fast movement, rage/1day
Rage lasts 7 rounds
+2 hp
+2 will
-2 AC

Feats: Power Attack, Cleave, Bullheaded 

Skill Points: 24	Max Ranks: 4
Skills			Ranks	   Mod	    Misc      Total
Literacy		2	   -	    -	      2
Appraise*		+	     +1			+1	
Balance* 		+2	     +2			+4
Bluff* 			+4  	     -1			+3
Climb*^			+2	     +3			+5
Concentration* 		+	     +2			+2
Craft(armorsmithing)*^	+2	     +1	    +4		+7
Diplomacy*		+	     -1			-1
Disguise* 		+	     -1			-1
Handle Animal^		+	     -1			-1	
Heal*			+	     +0			+0
Hide* 			+	     +2			+1
Intimidate*^ 		+4	     -1	    +2		+5
Jump*^ 			+2	     +3			+5
Listen*^		+2	     +0			+2
Move Silently* 		+	     +2			+2
Ride*^			+	     +2			+2
Search* 		+	     +1			+1
Sense Motive* 		+	     +0			+0
Spot*			+	     +0		        +0
Survival*^ 		+4	     +0			+4
Swim*^			+	     +3			+3
Use Rope* 		+	     +2			+2
Notes: * - untrained skills, ^ - class skills

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
MW Greatsword		free	8
Travelers Outfit	free	-
Chainshirt		100	25
Shortbow		30	2
Quiver (20)		1	3
Potion belt (6)		1	1
= 2 pts oil		.2	2
Bandoleer (8)		5	½
= Dagger 2		4	2
Backpack		2	2
Flint and Steel		1	-
Common lamp		.1	1
Belt pouch		1	½
Hempen rope		10	5
Sack			.1	½
Waterskin		1	4
Whetstone		.02	1
Trail rations 4		2	4
Torch			.01	1
Total Weight: 62.5
PP: 0
GP: 1
SP: 5
CP: 7
		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	76	77-153	154-230	460	1150

Age: 21
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 187
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Tan
Region: Western Heartlands
```


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 24, 2006)

Felicitations!

I shall try and have a Rogue up this weekend, Verbatim!


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 24, 2006)

Pallandrome and Hippocrachus: I will wait before making the final selection on wizard and rogue until I see your concept. Sheets don't have to be finished right away, as I want to see the idea just as much as the char sheet.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2006)

Verbatim can you tell me what you think of my char? Ill flush out a background and desciption if you want one. Please check for errors everybody i make mistakes


----------



## pallandrome (Nov 25, 2006)

Stish Stonetoes
Gnome Rogue

Stish was born and raised in the small metropolis of Hill's Edge. His father was one of the more successful mayors the town ever saw, winning the election two years running. He grew up a city boy, well educated, wealthy family, happy home, the works. Young Stish decided early that there was no life like city life, but even cities have their dangers.

Stish had become good friends with one of the house servants, a halfling by the name of Timmers. Timmers and Stish spent many a summer day exploring the streets and alleyways of Hill's Edge. They would spy on the criminals and thieves and hoodlums of the town and treat it like a game. Stish would always push things farther than Timmers, always trying to beard the tiger in it's den. Timmers would pay the price for this one night. The two were caught, but Stish managed to escape.

Timmers was never seen again. At Stish's behest, his father launched an investigation to try to find his houseboy, and his son's friend, but it did no good. The boy was gone. Stish took the loss hard. As soon as he was old enough, Stish joined the city guard. His father was displeased, but he understood. He did, however, give his son a little leg up with his political backing. Mr. Stonetoes knew his son well enough to know that Stish wouldn't be happy working a desk job, and he wouldn't advance enough to affect the changes he wanted as a beat cop. So it was that Stish became a wandering guard, travelling the Western Heartland, looking to become the Gnome that could make up for what he had already caused to be lost.

Description: Stish Stonetoes is, if you'll forgive the terminology, a rougish fellow, dispite his station. He flirts with the women, jokes with the men, and has an innate ability to become the life of any party he's a part of. He has a love of food and clothing, and particularly of the technological devices his race is famous for. He has started wandering the land in hopes of finding himself, and becoming a person he can be proud of, a person who can keep his hometown safe, in ways that his father was unable.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is my concept. History, Background, and Personality to follow.
Albion was a glass blowing merchant from Amn. He frequently stole his materials from other merchants and attracted the attention of the Thieves' Guild. Without a license from the Guild, his actions were condemned, and a bounty was placed on his head. Albion fled Amn to save his hide.

[sblock=Albion Nodelkiir]*Albion Nodelkiir*
Rogue (1)
Chaotic Neutral
Male
Half-elf
Celebrates
Age: 32
Height: 5’-8”
Weight: 142lbs
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Raven
Skin: Cream

STR: 10 (0)
DEX: 14 (2)
CON: 12 (1)
INT: 16 (3)
WIS: 10 (0)
CHA: 12 (1)

HP: 7
AC: 16
~ Touch: 12
~ Flat-Footed: 14

(1) Fortitude: 1 + 0 + 0
(4) Reflex: 2 + 2 + 0
(0) Will: 0 + 0 + 0

(2) Initiative: 2 + 0
BA: 0
~ (0) Grapple: 0 + 0

*Weapons*
Weapon – Attack Bonus (Damage) Threat Range

*Skills*
(7) Appraise: 3 + 4 + 0
(1) Balance: 2 + 4 - 5
(5) Bluff: 1 + 4 + 0
(-4) Climb: 0 + 1 - 5
(7) Craft (Glass Blowing): 3 + 4 + 0
(5) Decipher Script: 3 + 2 + 0
(3) Diplomacy: 1 + 0 + 2
(9) Disable Device: 3 + 4 + 2
(3) Disguise: 1 + 2 + 0
(5) Gather Information: 1 + 2 + 2
(-1) Hide: 2 + 2 - 5
(-4) Jump: 0 + 1 - 5
(5) Knowledge (Local): 3 + 2 + 0
(1) Move Silently: 2 + 4 - 5
(1) Listen: 0 + 0 + 1
(8) Open Lock: 2 + 4 + 2
(7) Search: 3 + 4 + 0
(-1) Sleight of Hand: 2 + 2 - 5
(1) Spot: 0 + 0 + 1
(-10) Swim: 0 + 0 - 10
(3) Use Magic Device: 1 + 2 + 0

*Feats*
Nimble Fingers [1st Level]
Mercantile Background [Regional]

*Special Abilities*
Immunity (Sleep)
+2 Save (Enchantment)
Low-Light Vision
Trapfinding
Light Armor Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Rogue Weapon Proficiency
Sneak Attack 1d6

*Languages*
Common
Elven
Tethyrian
Dwarven
Gnome
Undercommon

*Possessions*
*Dagger * (1lb)
~Type: P
~AB: 0 + 0
~Damage: 1d4
~Critical: 19x2
*Hand Crossbow* (2lbs)
~Type: P
~AB: 0 + 2
~Damage: 1d4
~Critical: 19x2
*Chainshirt * (25lbs)
~Type: L
~AC: 4
~MAX DEX: 4
~Check Penalty: -2
~Spell Failure: 20%
~Speed: 30ft
(10) *Masterwork Bolts* (1lb)
(10) *Bolts * (1lb)
*Artisan’s Outfit * (4lbs)
(50ft) *Silk Rope* (5lbs)
*Waterskin* (4lbs)
*Glass Mirror * (.5lbs)
*Sack* (.5lbs)
*Artisan’s Tools* (5lbs)
*Thieves’ Tools * (1lb)

Weight Carried: 50lbs (Medium Load = 20ft)
Light Load: 33lbs or <
Medium Load: 34lbs – 66lbs
Heavy Load: 67lbs – 100lbs
Lift Over Head: 100lbs
Lift Off Ground: 200lbs
Push or Drag: 500lbs

Speed: 20ft

*Moneys*
GP – 70
SP – 9
CP – 0


*Background*

*Personality*

*Description*[/sblock]


----------



## burnout02urza (Nov 25, 2006)

All right, here's the final, updated version of my character;

Chan Altharaz
Male Human Paladin 1
Lawful Good 
Origin: The_Western_Heartlands


Representing burnout02urza

Strength 14 (+2) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 10 (+0) 
Charisma 14 (+2) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 2" 
Weight: 210 lb 
Skin: Pale 
Eyes: Gray 
Hair: Dark Brown; Straight; Beardless 



Sect: Torm


Total Hit Points: 11

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +4 [chain shirt] + 2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: + 2 = + 2 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: + 3 = 2 [base] + 1 [constitution]  
Reflex save: + 2 = 0 [base] + 2 [dexterity]  
Will save: + 2 = 0 [base] +2 [bullheaded]  
Attack (handheld): + 3 = 1 [base] + 2 [strength]  
Attack (missile): + 3 = 1 [base] + 2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: + 3 = 1 [base] + 2 [strength]  


Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
 58 lb. or less
59-116 lb.
117-175 lb.
175 lb.
350 lb.
875 lb.




Languages: Chondathan Common Goblin Tethyrian  


Dagger [1d4, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb., light, piercing]

Sling [1d4, crit x2, range inc. 50 ft., 0 lb, bludgeoning]

Greatsword [2d6, crit 19-20/x2, 8 lb., two-handed, slashing]

Spiked Chain [2d4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]

Chain shirt [light; + 4 AC; max dex + 4; check penalty -2; 25 lb.] 


Feats:

Bullheaded (regional feat)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency Weapon:  Spiked Chain


Appraise Int 1 =  +1   

Balance Dex* 2 =  +2   

Bluff Cha 3 =  +2 + 1  

Climb Str* 2 =  +2   

Concentration Con 1 =  +1   

Craft (Toymaking) Int 5 =  +1  + 4  (Campaign Points)

Diplomacy Cha 6 =  +2 + 4  

Disguise Cha 2 =  +2   

Escape Artist Dex* 2 =  +2   

Forgery Int 1 =  +1   

Gather Information Cha 2 =  +2   

Knowledge (nobility) Int 3 =  +1 + 2  

Knowledge (religion) Int 3 =  +1 + 2  

Ride Dex 4 =  +2 + 2  

Sense Motive Wis 4 =  +0 + 4  


* = check penalty for wearing armor

Your wisdom is too low to use paladin magic.




Human


Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
Paladin


Aura of Good

Detect Evil

Smite Evil (1x/day; add +2 to melee attack roll, paladin levels to damage)

Code of Conduct / Association

Feat distinctive for Toril:


Bullheaded: Gain +2 on Will saves, can't be shaken.


 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Paladin 10  



Chan Altharaz's Equipment:
____________________

Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)

Sling bullets (group of 10) x3

Backpack

Bedroll

Chalk

Flint and steel

Grappling hook

Mirror

Mug

Rations (1 day) x3

Rope (50', silk) x2

Signal whistle

Signet ring

Holy symbol (silver)

-----------------------

Total: 86 lb

44 lb
15 lb
2 lb
5 lb
4 lb
1 lb
1 lb
3 lb
10 lb
1 lb


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you all for the interest in the game and I will put the finished party up later tonight.

All of the chars seem to be well thought out and made, so this will not be an easy decision.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 25, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the interest in the game and I will put the finished party up later tonight.
> 
> All of the chars seem to be well thought out and made, so this will not be an easy decision.




Ack..  I was hoping to have mine finished completely before you made your decision.  Wife's been off work for the holidays and hounding me about being on the computer, so I haven't had a lot of time this weekend.  Ahh well, hopefully he's good enough for now.


IG


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 25, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Ack..  I was hoping to have mine finished completely before you made your decision.  Wife's been off work for the holidays and hounding me about being on the computer, so I haven't had a lot of time this weekend.  Ahh well, hopefully he's good enough for now.
> 
> 
> IG




You are fine IG..enjoy the time with the wife and you can finish as you can. As I think you are the only arcane concept posted, I don't think you have to worry about too many others after your slot..


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 26, 2006)

All:

Below are the players I selected for the game. I would like to say thank you for all the great submissions and if any of the players opt to leave the game those not selected will have first alt slots given to them.

Majin: Shadowleaf the Ranger
Hero4Hire: Ulrich the Wanderer
Xmanii: Khondar
Industrygothica: Riley VonLarich
Hippocrachus: Albion Nodelkiir

Here is the link to the  Rogue Gallery. Please finish up backgrounds, item selection, spells, common mem spells, etc and post the chars up. Soon as they are all squared away, we will kick off the game.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 26, 2006)

By George, I believe I've got it done now.  Thanks for selecting me; it should be interesting.  In any case, Riley is posted in the gallery.

for the rest of the party: be advised that with the exception of once, in a very lax RL game, I've never played an arcane caster.  I'll do my best not to blow us all up. 


IG


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 27, 2006)

Look for the Prologue posts coming out tonight for the groups..


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, Verbatim, I've reinvented Albion to reflect your plot hook, and I have to say, I like it much more than what I had originally.
Delmar Greystone was my tabletop Rogue I created when 3.0 came out. He was a Greyhawk character that made it to epic levels, but I'm glad to be able to put him to rest in Forgotten Realms. Maybe he did a little plane-traversing to escape the law...  

I'd just like to say hi to the group; I hope we're working together for a long time  
I know Majin isn't going anywhere fast, I'm currently in a game with Xmanii, I see Hero4Hire around all the time, and I'm pretty sure I've seen IG's avatar around, so I think we have a team loyal to the game here.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, got my character in the Rogues Gallery now 

Just hope I didn't miss anything, which it feels like I did.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 27, 2006)

Hippocrachus: I like how you merged the two stories together. Well done and I promise more things will be brought to light on the trinket you have.

All: I will be posting a little later tonight a small "hook" item for you to choose to accept/turn down. It will be a small magical item that will be a gift to help you guys out these first few levels without throwing the game out of balance. Some may seem more useful than others in the beginning, but I promise in time they will all make sense.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2006)

So, do we have an IC thread yet?  Just want to make sure I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

All:

Really sorry about the DM's tardiness. However I will get something up and going now.

I spoke before of each party member having an item, or ability that makes them unique, so here are my suggestions to the party. If you do not like it, do not feel you have to accept them just to make me feel better.. I want this to be a fun game for all.

*Khondar Battlehammer*:_Soulforge Gauntlets, lesser_ Before leaving Mithral Hall, your father gave you a pair of worn gauntlets with Moradin's symbol etched upon them. Passed from generation to generation, these gauntlets would allow you to heal wounds even when you had used all of Moradin's blessings for a day. _"Use them wisely and be strong in the Forge"_
[sblock=crunchy stuff]The gauntlets grant you the ability to cast CLW i/day, as your current level, and grant you the ability to memorize an additional domain spell.[/sblock]

*Ulrich the Wanderer*: Your blood carries the strength of the giants in it. You may choose the stone giant bloodline if you like, but I will not force you to take bloodline levels. I do not have my Unearthed Arcana with me, so if you want to take a look and tell me what you think please do.

*Riley VonLarich*: _Glasses of Savras_ The googles appeared like those a blacksmith would wear to keep the iron shavings from his eyes, but it was the small rune in them that caught your eye when you were cataloguing the dusty items on the shelves. Although the college spoke of all the deities of magic, Savras' name was rarely mentioned and anything baring the ancient god's sigil appealed to your taste in magical lore. Slipping them in your pocket, your quickly replaced the simple blue lenses of colored glass with the ones you had found. Your teachers were amazed with how quickly you were able to identify the magical auras of items and you quickly learned that while the lenses were a blessing, they could also be a curse.
[sblock=crunchy stuff] 1/day, at current level, you can cast identify using the glasses and can read magic at will with them. When using the identify aspect you have to make a flat DC15 roll to avoid losing your prepared spells for the day. If you fail the roll and have no spells memorized, you take a -2 temp drain to Int. This loss can be regained through rest and restore spell.[/sblock]

*Nilbalion ‘Shadowleaf’ Sa’Variel*: _Sash of Spiderclimbing_ Your original concept of how the belt was found works for me if you want to put it back in.

*Albion Nodelkiir*: _Glassteel Key_ Your history works it in fine and as you use it, the other will become revealed.

Look for the IC thread soon and feel free to give me your thoughts, both good and bad on the ideas.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *Riley VonLarich*: _Glasses of Savras_ The googles appeared like those a blacksmith would wear to keep the iron shavings from his eyes, but it was the small rune in them that caught your eye when you were cataloguing the dusty items on the shelves. Although the college spoke of all the deities of magic, Savras' name was rarely mentioned and anything baring the ancient god's sigil appealed to your taste in magical lore. Slipping them in your pocket, your quickly replaced the simple blue lenses of colored glass with the ones you had found. Your teachers were amazed with how quickly you were able to identify the magical auras of items and you quickly learned that while the lenses were a blessing, they could also be a curse.
> [sblock=crunchy stuff] 1/day, at current level, you can cast identify using the glasses and can read magic at will with them. When using the identify aspect you have to make a flat DC15 roll to avoid losing your prepared spells for the day. If you fail the roll and have no spells memorized, you take a -2 temp drain to Int. This loss can be regained through rest and restore spell.[/sblock]




For clarification, by "flat DC 15", I'll assume you mean a 15 or better on a die with no modifiers?

In any case, I like it.  Of course, I'd like it better if they were blue.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> For clarification, by "flat DC 15", I'll assume you mean a 15 or better on a die with no modifiers?
> 
> In any case, I like it.  Of course, I'd like it better if they were blue.




I will allow natural modifiers and if you manage to get a divine blessing put on you before you try the check, I will allow that also, but other gear I won't factor in as this is about your char forcing stronger magic to bend to his will. And who knows, as you get stronger, they may get stronger with you...

And I am fine with them being blue and if you want to tweak the story some to fit your history better go for it. Hipp did the same for his item, so merge it as you like.

Glad you like the item.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

IC Thread is up. It is not quite what I wanted to do for the intro, but figured starting was better than polishing...


----------



## xmanii (Nov 30, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *Khondar Battlehammer*:_Soulforge Gauntlets, lesser_ Before leaving Mithral Hall, your father gave you a pair of worn gauntlets with Moradin's symbol etched upon them. Passed from generation to generation, these gauntlets would allow you to heal wounds even when you had used all of Moradin's blessings for a day. _"Use them wisely and be strong in the Forge"_
> [sblock=crunchy stuff]The gauntlets grant you the ability to cast CLW i/day, as your current level, and grant you the ability to memorize an additional domain spell.[/sblock]




Nice 

Is that from a supplement, if so, which one?


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> Is that from a supplement, if so, which one?




*Taps head* From the supplement of a DM who spent his entire flight to Utah thinking of items/abilities for you guys.

And the same merging of the story with you. Feel free to tweak it as you like to make it yours, but wanted you to get the general idea behind them.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay, I can do that, later on though if you don't mind though.
Also went ahead and made an IC post.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

No problem, or rush.

And just to make sure you didn't think I would leave you behind, you have until tomorrow to be ready. Figured the opening round would be for you guys to get introduced and other "intro hook" stuff.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2006)

I hope I'm not taking too many liberties, Verbatim...


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not taking too many liberties, Verbatim...




You know I don't sweat the small stuff and like to see color posts, so not too many at all, although you may want to catch that muscle before he heads out..


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2006)

Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

I was leaning more towards you catching the dwarf, but what the heck...I can edit the post a little to keep the first guy in the bar. Might make getting the others in the loop easier...


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2006)

_Ah._ My original plan was to just hang around and see who else voiced an interest. I can just edit that post out completely if the guy wasn't going to be sticking around outside.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

Either way is fine with me. As I have already did the rolls, they came out in your favor, you would simply know now what the others wouldn't know until tomorrow. All in all, it is up to you.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd like that advantage, if I can retain it


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

As someone once said...

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 30, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I definitely like the idea in _theory_.

In practice I am not sure I like the mechanics of it.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmm...we could either work on tweaking the bloodline aspect, or I can work on you a different concept while I am on the way to Kentucy tomorrow.

Your call on that aspect. Feel free to post in the IC either way...


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 2, 2006)

Hipp: On skills used against each other, I would prefer just to role play it out and let you two decide how it goes. I will throw in that until proven otherwise, Riley would have no reason to doubt Albion's story, but that is just a general comment...

H4H: After kicking around many bloodline thoughts/item thoughts, I guess it boils down to what you would prefer. (An item or reworked bloodline progression) I am easy either way, but hopefully we can get something worked out and Ulrich will make his appearance soon..


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 2, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> H4H: After kicking around many bloodline thoughts/item thoughts, I guess it boils down to what you would prefer. (An item or reworked bloodline progression) I am easy either way, but hopefully we can get something worked out and Ulrich will make his appearance soon..




I like the idea of the Giant Blood. So that route would be great roleplaying wise. Any mechanics reworking you want to do is fine with me.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd much rather it be up to the player to decide if their character believes him too. It seems impersonal otherwise...


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> I'd much rather it be up to the player to decide if their character believes him too. It seems impersonal otherwise...




I figure Riley will continue believing you until he has reason not to, unless Albion decides to come clean before then. 


IG


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 3, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I definitely like the idea in _theory_.
> 
> In practice I am not sure I like the mechanics of it.




I have how we will progress it, so once it starts manifesting, we will just hammer it all out through RPing. 

I know Majin will be hit or miss initially, but feel free everyone to start hammering out the personal side of this.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 5, 2006)

is this game still open for new joiners!


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 7, 2006)

Munchlord: At the moment, the game is currently full.

All: I have been waiting to advance the game as I know Majin isn't feeling well in RL and H4H hasn't made his intro post to the others. In the mean time those who are in the Inn feel free to talk amongst yourselves, interact within reason with some player controlled NPCs, and once we get Majin back at least we will press on. With the monk being a free spirit, he will be pretty easy to work in at most locations.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow! Sorry I had not realized the IC thread had been up for so long.

Totally flaked out. Again sorry about that.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 7, 2006)

H4H: Just wanted to be sure you wanted Ulrich to be 37...until the giant blood in him manifests, that would be a -1 to all of his physical stats, but a +1 to the others. Normally I am not a stickler for things, but just wanted to make sure you didn't typo and mean 27.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 8, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> H4H: Just wanted to be sure you wanted Ulrich to be 37...until the giant blood in him manifests, that would be a -1 to all of his physical stats, but a +1 to the others. Normally I am not a stickler for things, but just wanted to make sure you didn't typo and mean 27.




27 is fine


----------



## Majin (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi all, sorry for holding things up for so long, but I've really been laid up pretty badly lately. A close bout with borderline laryngitis and the worst sinus head cold I've ever had have been bad enough, but I have been unable to get the rest I've needed, considering it is coming up on finals week and there are many projects for school that need to be finished. My current estimate to when I will be available to get back to things is Tuesday, so please be patient a little while longer and wait for me till then. Thanks guys!


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 11, 2006)

Majin: Get to feeling better we will press on soon enough...

Hipp: That sounds fine to me and I like the RPing thoughts behind it.

All: Have been trying to go a little slow to let Majin's cold get better, but we will be pressing on soon. A color post of my own will be coming soon, but keep the bar chat going. I am enjoying it a great deal.


----------



## Majin (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm back guys and getting a post in now. Sorry about the delay!


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 15, 2006)

All: Just got back home from the three week business trip I was on. I will get a post out later tonight once I get unpacked and unwind a little. Flying through Ohara would make a Saint lose his patience...*sigh*


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 17, 2006)

All: Will advance the game tomorrow, so feel free to get any last salvos in on each other before it begins in earnest...


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2006)

H4H: Consider him right in front of you.

Majin: Doing an untrained Know (Nature) check, you can't place what would be making the wolves froth like they are.

All: Sorry I am not good with maps, just not my thing on designing them but I see it something like this:


```
X                      X       X
                     Sven                Shadowleaf/Albion

                                   Khondar
                                    Riley

                               Ulrich
                                  X
```


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 29, 2006)

All: Have been fighting a doozy of a cold, but think that it is breaking up on me. I will try to get something up and posted once the haze clears and it isn't so hard to force my thoughts out.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 29, 2006)

I hear ya. I was bedridden Tuesday and called out sick Thursday...


----------



## xmanii (Dec 31, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon.

Hope everyone has a Happy New Year!


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 2, 2007)

All:

I apologize for the lack of posting due to my being sick, but I am going to have to ask that you forgive my absence a bit longer. I got a call today from my father that my nephew wrecked his truck last night after a night of drinking and passed away this morning. I am leaving for Alabama as soon as I can clear the time off with my boss and will be gone until Sat at the earliest.

I do apologize once more, but will get the game going once more when I get back.

V


----------



## xmanii (Jan 2, 2007)

My condolensces. 


Take your time, we'll still be here when you are ready to start back up.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2007)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your patience and I will be putting the next combat post up tonight.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 10, 2007)

No patience necessary. I hope you feel alright.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2007)

Combat is up and finished, so we can press on after everyone decides what they would like to do/say. I will try to resume a steady pace barring any more RL bombs and I hope everyone is still here and interested in the game.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 12, 2007)

I am still around


----------



## xmanii (Jan 14, 2007)

I am too.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

For sticking with me through the delay and for besting the 4 wolves, give yourselves 440 XP, and please make note of spells used and bolts fired in the char sheets.


----------



## Majin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't forget about the albino  Sorry for my absence guys, but I have returned.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Glad to have you back...on all sides..


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 19, 2007)

All: I have to admit I have a huge amount of egg on my face, when the wolf battle began, the group was setting down for the day to rest, and after the long delay, I had forgotten that fact.

Please assume that the group arrived in town around 10am the next morning. I really promise I will track the time better from here on out.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 19, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All: I have to admit I have a huge amount of egg on my face, when the wolf battle began, the group was setting down for the day to rest, and after the long delay, I had forgotten that fact.
> 
> Please assume that the group arrived in town around 10am the next morning. I really promise I will track the time better from here on out.




Apparently you aren't the only one who had forgotten, because I was none the wiser myself.   In any case, I'm glad you're back and the game is still on.


-IG


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 24, 2007)

Post will be up after I get some chow tonight.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Post will be up after I get some chow tonight.




Must be some good chow..


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 26, 2007)

I know..sorry..will get one up tonight I promise. I was in Kentucky and fell in with some Army people these past nights. Back in DC and away from those bad influences..


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

Was wanting to see if Xman was going to bite on your townie thoughts, but I will move the inn and resynch things up in the morning. I promise I am not trying to make this a race between paint drying and grass growing.


----------



## Majin (Feb 3, 2007)

Paging Verbatim to ICQ at his earliest convenience ;p


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 7, 2007)

All: Sorry for not being more active thus far, but this trip to Texas has been more work than I had thought it would be. The training reports eat up huge chunks of my evening and then I am just brain fried.

I will resume posting on Sat and we will hit the woods to see what has been troubling this fair village.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All: Sorry for not being more active thus far, but this trip to Texas has been more work than I had thought it would be. The training reports eat up huge chunks of my evening and then I am just brain fried.
> 
> I will resume posting on Sat and we will hit the woods to see what has been troubling this fair village.




Just out of curiosity, where about in Texas?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 7, 2007)

San Antonio...working with the guys at Ft. Sam Houston.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool.  Nice place.  I haven't been there since I was a kid.  Don't fall in the river though... lotta guys walking around there in a drunken stupor.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 26, 2007)

H4H: So I am not pouring through my e-copy of the PH2 searching it down, what variant/alt rule is that?

Also are there any more you plan on using in that vein? Just so I will know what twists and turns to expect?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 1, 2007)

Hipp: Don't mind the initiative at all and encourage it from you guys. I tend to have things more free flowing than static, so no worries.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2007)

Besides allowing the dwarf to continue to rest on the stretcher, are there any plans for the rest of the group?

Work has been keeping me busy this past week, but things should pick up now that the first hurdle has been jumped.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 25, 2007)

Are we still alive here?  I haven't heard anything from this game in a while...


----------



## xmanii (Mar 26, 2007)

Not sure, and I haven't seen Verbatim on YIM in a while either.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the game is dead. Verbatim is missing-in-action in the game I'm running too...


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 27, 2007)

That's too bad.  Hope everything is ok with him.


----------

